# Mathews Mission Craze or Fred Bear Charge??



## Old Fields (Oct 5, 2011)

Im thinking bout gettin a new bow. Thinking either the Craze by Mathews or the Charge by Fred Bear. Ive seen alot of people are getting the Craze for younger people. Is this a good bow for adults as well??
Old Fields


----------



## auzziebowhunter (Jul 12, 2011)

get a craze i currently use on and it real quiet and does the job best thing is you can adjust your draw easy


----------



## Water63 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Craze is a nice bow for the money. It is a short ATA bow so if you have a long DL you may have some issues with the balance but if you are used to a short bow it is a great bow. I can't help you much on the Bear I don't know about them. Look at the Mission line there are some nice bows in it for not much more money. The Diamond Razor Edge is a great bow as well just keep looking there really aren't any bad bows anymore some just fit you better than others. 
Good Luck with your new bow whatever you get!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Mission has come out with another bow that will storm the hunting industry this year...called The Riot...like the Craze on steroids...31-32 ATA IBO speed of 310fps...2 feet faster than the Crazr, same smooth draw, and a longer ATA...a really great hunting bow.


----------



## bosbeer (Oct 10, 2011)

I,m an adult(i think) male.Been shootin a PSE Stinger NI set at 29" draw 63lbs, Been shooting it for a year. Looked at the mission craze as a backup bow, walked away from it, it looked like a ladies or youths bow, didnt want to be seen shooting one. Walked into another bow shop, they were setting one up by chance, had 10 or 20 shots with it, paid and walked out with it.
I now actually prefer the craze on a day to day basis. smooth, clean , reasonably fast, dont get hung up in the sticks, just one great bow, no matter youre age or gender.It gets my vote for true value for money and shooting value.


----------

